# june 2, 2007 - may 19, 2008



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

when i went to feed penelope and alice a couple days ago,
i noticed penelope wasn't going to eat like she usually does.. :[[
i don't know how she died.
she had food, another rat, water, me, no health problems, no pine/cedar bedding..
://
































and i also have a question.
since i only had alice and penelope,
it seems like alice is kinda lonely now..
should i get her a new rat to keep her company?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It would probably be good for Alice to get her a pal sometime soon..


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  yes, get alice a new friend.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

ewww.
so i found penelope's body last night.
it was late, so i thought i'd wait until the next day to have a little funeral.
and today i found penelope's body all ripped apart by alice!
blechhhh.
is that like...normal for the other rats to do?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, they're trying to keep predators away.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

...how does that keep predators away?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww she is adorable!! i'm sooo sorry!!! she looks very young to! i feel so bad!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> ...how does that keep predators away?


Keeps them from smelling the dead body.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > ...how does that keep predators away?
> ...


oh. ew. that's weird.
so she hasn't turned violent or anything?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

No, just instinct to get rid of the corpse to avoid preditors from coming around. Perfectly normal healthy behavior


----------

